
Luxury resort offers $19 room _ minus bed and TP - newacc
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ihKHwE3kjj-2gdb5VrIIl3-yd7gwD99U70P81
======
andyking
Alternatively, you could find a camp site.

